# Leak at rear axle



## divingheader (May 25, 2021)

Looks like I got lucky and spotted this leak just as it is starting. Unlucky is that I have no idea what I'm dealing with. What am I dealing with? Looks expensive. this is the inside, right rear axle of my 1971 MF-165. I do not have the skills nor the tools to deal in this kind of repair. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks E.J.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy E.J., welcome to the tractor forum. 

You have a rear axle seal leaking, and you may have an axle bearing failing (caused the seal to leak). If you can get by with just a seal replacement, my guess is this is not a major repair. I would probably tackle that myself. But if you have to change the bearing as well, then you are looking at a bigger job. Fedup would be a better source, as I'm sure he has done this job.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm hoping your camera angle is deceiving, and that big heavy cast wheel center is actually still centered on the axle housing and not jacked off to one side or the other as it appears. If not then it could get expensive. If it's just a leak so far, then probably no major damage was done. If you're concerned about internal damage, then find some blocks and a stout jack. Lift that side off the ground and rotate the tire. Listen for any strange noises, anything that feels like metal parts popping or jumping on top of themselves inside. If all that seem okay, then it's probably just a leak at this point. 

If you decide to deal with it yourself, I would say the biggest obstacle would be handling the tire/wheel. Once that's off and safely stowed somewhere, the rest isn't that bad. You can start with a parts breakdown, that will show you what's in there for openers. Often that's all I have. I have stacks of books on various tractors, but certainly not on everything. The online parts books are your friend. The AGCO books clearly show every part used in both type axles used on the 165.


----------



## divingheader (May 25, 2021)

Thanks sixbales and Fedup. I think the wheel is still centered but now I'm wondering based on photo. I have a jack that will lift it and can block it to test for sounds while rotating. Either way though, I don't have a way to pull a tire of this size. I'll be looking for someone to make a house call. Other parts of the tractor could use a little tuning as well. Thanks again


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You're probably better off having someone make the house call. 
I'm not suggesting you try it, but I've had tires off and back on more than once. It's a bit tougher if they have fluid, but even those can be done. My trick is to do it on a hard floor, preferably concrete. Jack the tire off the ground and slide a piece of slick cardboard under it, then set it back down. Remove most of the bolts (or nuts) except one. Jack back up until the weight of the tractor is just off the tire, remove the last nut and slowly walk the tire out away from the axle flange while twisting it on the cardboard. Once clear of the flange, I roll it to the front tire, a suitable post or whatever will support it and lean it onto that. The trick is to keep it upright, never let it lean in either direction farther than you can man handle it back to vertical. Same with putting it back. Roll it back where it belongs, walk it back into place and lean it onto the axle. Use the jack to adjust the height of the flange to match the holes in the wheel and let it lean into place. Using a suitable bar turn the flange to match the bolt pattern as you can't turn the wheel. It's much better with two people, but it can be done. It's no fun, but I've done it many times by myself, so I know it's possible.


----------

